

Dear HN, you can't censor Newsweek's Satoshi article - verroq

Information wants to be free<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mag.newsweek.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;14&#x2F;bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html
======
hendzen
This isn't an "article". This is DOXing someone.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
I agree. The guy specifically told the reporter he didn't want to talk to her,
and her to leave. He also told her he was no longer involved with Bitcoin, and
no longer wanted to be.

------
bachback
HN - wtf? censoring this is pretty nutty.

